# Wild Asparagus



## UTEXPLORER

I am new to eating wild plants and am hoping to find some Asparagus this year to try. Only problem is I have no idea where to look. I live in Weber County and wouldn't mind a drive. Anyone out there who can point me in the right direction. The only thing I have heard is to walk fence lines out in Cache county. Would those actually be wild or just overgrowth from a farmers field? 

What other plants are out there to munch on...Is there a field guide specific to UT or the Western US?

I also plan on learning what mushrooms are safe to eat....


----------



## jahan

It usually grow along the banks of ditches that have a water running though it a fair amount of the time. I use to pick it out along farmers fields where the ditches run. You have to find a water source, it also helps if you know what a matured seeded plant looks like. I generally look for some mature plants, once I see them, I walk that ditch, to try and find the newly sprouted ones. Good luck, I don't know any areas up North.


----------



## troutwhisperer

Jahan is right on the money as to where to look for it, 20 yrs ago I use to go out to West Farmington or West Syracuse in Davis County and walk the ditch banks. It has petty much disappeared now, due to development & subdivisions.


----------



## Briar Patch

I think an excellent field guide for our area of the country is ...

Title: Nature Bound - Pocket Field Guide
Author: Ron Dawson
Publisher: OMNIgraphics
ISBN: 13-9780960977673
ISBN:0960977678 

It is out of print.

I've had the best luck when buying books online by going to bookfinder.com and doing a search.

Out of curiosity, has anyone else got a copy of this book? If so, what is your opinion on it?
I like it well enough I've given copies to both of my boys, my dad and a couple of my friends.


----------



## Bax*

We used to have a family farm in West Kaysville up until about 5-6 years ago, and we would walk the ditch banks regularly to cut fresh asparagus. Now that the area is developed, I dont know how much further west you would need to go, but wild asparagus really is much more flavorful than most asparagus I have bought in the store.

One other food to consider looking for is water cress, oh man that makes a great addition to a roast beef sandwich!


----------



## The Naturalist

Take some time to know the area or if at all possible talk to the owner of the land for a couple of reasons: 1. Courtesy to the land owner they could also point you to areas that would be be great to harvest.
2. I have seen areas where the land owner was spraying ditch banks/roadways with herbicides early in the morning and then seeing people, in the same area, gathering wild asparagus later in the day. We stopped to tell them that the asparagus might not be safe.


----------



## Packfish

First stay away from Cache Valley- (0:. One you need to know where- there isn't anyone going to tell you that and if you know you have to be there before dawn or forget it. You have some where you live- Jahan is correct- learn to know what a mature plant looks like- though your best bet with that is marking it on a map where they are at and next year you'll have a place. You will find out someones else already knows and many times you will be beaten to the punch. Learn how to harvest- many books out there. I now have my own ditch bank with asparagus and don't have to beat the crowds.


----------



## Chaser

Do asparagus plants need full sunlight to grow? I live not too far from the Jordan River, so my soil is a lot like what you would find in canal/ditch type areas. One corner of my yard is pretty sheltered from sunlight, and thus stays very damp all the time. I would love to plant some there if it would actually grow.


----------



## jahan

That is a good question Chaser, most of the places I have found asparagus was in direct sunlight all day, so I would assume it needs a fair amount of sunlight along with water. Another trick to see if it is ready to pick is bend it. If it snaps easily, usually at the base it is perfect, if it just bends and doesn't snap easy, leave it, it is going to be stringy. Now you guys have got me all pumped to go pick me some asparagus, I am a asparagus *****! LOL


----------



## proutdoors

:O>>: :O>>: :O>>: :O>>: :O>>:


----------



## k2muskie

proutdoors said:


> :O>>: :O>>: :O>>: :O>>: :O>>:


Ohhhhh comeon Pro...Asparagus is way better than Peas...Steam it so its hot and not mushy...soy sauce and butter...yummie. :EAT: :EAT:

Used to pick it all the time back in Illinois...yep needs a whole lot of sun and water source...but usually we'd find it up on the hill along the fence lines. Great eat'n stuff

Pic of wild Asparagus gone to seed..

[attachment=0:3tsrx8rn]Asparagus300x400.jpg[/attachment:3tsrx8rn]


----------



## proutdoors

Growing up on a farm, I HAD to pick this NASTY stuff every year. The smell alone makes me ill. Remember my motto: "Green things are NOT food, it's what food eats!"


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> :O>>: :O>>: :O>>: :O>>: :O>>:


Ditto.....yuck !!


----------



## k2muskie

Some asparag reading info...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... sAO51ZC6Dg

:EAT: :EAT:


----------



## Packfish

Growing it does not require a ton of water and look where it is originally from- that soil is much different that ours.
This is the 3rd year of growth for mine- I get to pick heavy this year. (0:


----------



## longbow

I'm with K2 on this one!!! When I lived in Idaho I use to drive around in the fall when all the plants had gone to seed and were real tall. That's way I could spot them easy. Then I would take some surveors tape and flag a spot twenty yards down the fenceline. That way It wouldn't draw attention to the actual plants. Asparagas hunting up there was like shed hunting down here, everybody was racing to be the first there.
I love the stuff!


----------



## k2muskie

longbow said:


> *Asparagas hunting* everybody was racing to be the first there.
> I love the stuff!


Boy bringing back ole memories of the 'hunt' it was a lot of fun being the first to find them tasty stalks before someone else including before they went to seed...again yummie, yummie, and did I say 'yummie'... :EAT: :EAT: :EAT:


----------



## wyogoob

They grew asparagus commercially where I came from. So it was everywhere, fence-lines, ditch banks, along railroad tracts. Hundreds of migrant workers, many just grade-schoolers, lived in man camps and cut asparagus from sun-up to sun-down, three times each season. The last cutting was July 1st. The workers were bent over in the fields all day . The stalks are cut at an angle below the dirt and then tossed in a tub. When the tubs were full the adults would throw the 40-pound load on their shoulder and walk it out to the two-track and dump it in a wagon. It was back-breaking work and they were paid by the pound. 

I had friends and relatives that worked for the packers, Del Monte, Birdseye, and Stokley Van Camp, that gave me all the freshly picked asparagus I wanted. They would leave a 40-lb tub on my back porch. We would freeze it, eat it all year long.

A man named Peters from Rochelle Illinois invented an asparagus picker that cut the aspargus below the ground and ran the stalks up a conveyer belt and then into a wagon. I don't think it ever became popular; the knives were in constant need of sharpening and small rocks would jam-up the contraption.

Growing up we raised asparagus in our garden on the farm. Everyone did back then. It was low maintenance and didn't tie up much ground. 

We got a big kick out of the "city-slickers" that would come out to the country, at day break, and drive the fences hunting asparagus. Sometimes they would sneak in our garden and help themselves!!

You cut asparagus when the cottonwood tree fuzz was flying...same time the crappies and walleyes spawned. Pan-fried walleye fillets, steamed asparagus, and lettuce-spinach-radish salad right out of the garden was a spring ritual for us.

gottago2wurk


----------



## Al Hansen

I'm not much of a green eater either. But I must say I do like fresh picked wild Asparagus. So much tastier than that canned crap. Butter, salt and pepper, yummmmmmmmmmmm. The only canned I have ever liked is the bottled Dilled Asparagus you can get from COSTCO. Oh man , that is some good eatin right there. :O||: :EAT:


----------



## UTEXPLORER

Wow I wasn't expecting so many replies on the subject. With all the info you all have shared, I am ready to give it a shot. i may even give it a spot in the garden. Thanks everyone for the tips, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Ton_Def

UTEXPLORER said:


> I am new to eating wild plants and am hoping to find some Asparagus this year to try. Only problem is I have no idea where to look. I live in Weber County and wouldn't mind a drive. Anyone out there who can point me in the right direction. The only thing I have heard is to walk fence lines out in Cache county. Would those actually be wild or just overgrowth from a farmers field?
> 
> What other plants are out there to munch on...Is there a field guide specific to UT or the Western US?
> 
> I also plan on learning what mushrooms are safe to eat....


As a kid my Grandpa took us out fishing all along the Bear river, and the asparagus grows everywhwere along its banks. I thought it was a cool looking weed, never paid much attention, until a few years ago I got in to the same mindset of finding wild edibles. I actually took a class by a Thomas Elpel in Pony, MT which was a HUGE help for a specific guide to our western terrain. He also writes a great book called "Botany in a day" which REALLY simplifies it. Most common species, identifying characteristics of the species, etc...

As for JUST asparagus, definitely worth your time to check the Bear, might even catch a fish to compliment them greens!


----------



## Chaser

I would like to plant some as well. Where can I get a starter plant?


----------



## Bax*

Chaser said:


> I would like to plant some as well. Where can I get a starter plant?


I was reading here the other day when I was trying to figure out when to plant some veggies and herbs, and it said that planing asparagus should likely take place in March, and then cut the tops off in September:
http://www.glovernursery.com/downloadab ... ursery.pdf

Not sure where to buy them though...


----------



## Packfish

Any local nursery should have roots- rememeber it's the second year of growth before you can harvest any and it's the 3 rd year before you really can harvest well. I have one long row from a local nursery in Cache Valley and then a longer row of male only Hybrids out Gurneys seed web site- The Gurney's does produce more shoots. Do some reading- USU Extension is a good site to learn a little bit of the how to's and it does help.


----------



## cfarnwide

Take a drive right now and look for farmers burning weeds off their fence lines. Thats where you will find it when things warm up... respect private property!


----------



## UTEXPLORER

Thanks I am probably going to give it a go this weekend.


----------



## NHS

I love asparagus. I planted some in my garden last year. I should be able to harvest some this spring. The ONLY down side to asparagus is the odiferous urine that passes shortly after consumption. :O•-:


----------



## cfarnwide

NHS said:


> I love asparagus. I planted some in my garden last year. I should be able to harvest some this spring. The ONLY down side to asparagus is the odiferous urine that passes shortly after consumption. :O•-:


With a slight green hue to it... :mrgreen:


----------



## cfarnwide

UTEXPLORER said:


> Thanks I am probably going to give it a go this weekend.


When I lived in Utah County I would walk the train tracks down Geneva road next to farmers fields in Lindon. Lots of it there.

Back when Orem used to be 50% (1978-ish) orchard, mom would have us walk the ditch banks for a couple hours gathering it.

Just some ideas of places to look. Also, the reason I say look in burned areas is its unmistakable and right in the open! You'll see it right away instead of having to push aside other weeds to see it. That, and the burning of the weeds does give it good nutrients.


----------



## Packfish

NHS said:


> I love asparagus. I planted some in my garden last year. I should be able to harvest some this spring. The ONLY down side to asparagus is the odiferous urine that passes shortly after consumption. :O•-:


Don't harvest too hardily this year if you planted last year- it's the 3rd year that you can have at it.


----------



## Packfish

It's up- at least in my yard- probably 3 inches high- healthy- packed straw up an down the 2 rows - temp at night has been 26.


----------



## bugchuker

I went out and picked a handful yesterday, I made a asparagus and chive omelet for breakfast, mmm. I think its just getting started. Last year I probably picked 20lbs.


----------

